# ED experience with David Aviles of BMWsonline?



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a thread regarding Russell BMW that was over at 1addicts a while back

http://www.1addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209118


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

I see that you are in the Twin Cities, I have dealt with both dealerships there and prefer the one on 494 on the way to the Mall of America I have just had a better reception there. However I have done 4 EDs through my dealership here in town and all went flawlessly and they know what is required. If you want something closer to home give them a try. PM me if you want a peersonal reccomendation on a salesperson as none are sponsors on this board, I will not put their names out in competition to those who give so much to us in this venue. AS to the deposit I have always made a $1000 deposit when I placed my order, goes to the bottom line anyway so no big deal.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

We're the largest dealer in the state for a reason....I don't know where the "F" came from,it might have only been fron one or two people that responded to that particular survey.I have been here for over 10 years and will be here until I decide to retire ( this won't be happening ) and if you read the comments from some of my customers ,both here and on E90,I think you can decide for yourself the level of service that I offer !

I know that the other board sponsors do the same, so you shouldn't make your decision solely based on price unless you don't need/want the expertise that we can provide.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

IrvRobinson said:


> We're the largest dealer in the state for a reason....I don't know where the "F" came from,it might have only been fron one or two people that responded to that particular survey.


One bad apple... unfortunately.



IrvRobinson said:


> I have been here for over 10 years and will be here until I decide to retire ( this won't be happening )


I hope this doesn´t happen for many many years but I can envision an eventual retirement party causing a traffic jam of thousands of satisfied customers driving their 2020 or 2022 BMWs to the party (and then you will take the mic and say you´ve changed your mind and you have to run off to the Welt).


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

There are two Motor Werks,the one in MN is owned by the Penske group , Motorwerks ours is spelled Motor Werks...we service over 25K cars per year so we must be doing many things correctly..........thanks for your support Jonathan !


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

IrvRobinson said:


> There are two Motor Werks,the one in MN is owned by the Penske group , Motorwerks ours is spelled Motor Werks...we service over 25K cars per year so we must be doing many things correctly..........thanks for your support Jonathan !


The "F' Is against Motor Werks in Barrington, IL, but it is based on *one* complaint the wasn't responded to. The C grade for Difeo is based on *6* complaints, but they were addressed, apparently.


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

MrBones said:


> The "F' Is against Motor Werks in Barrington, IL, but it is based on *one* complaint the wasn't responded to. The C grade for Difeo is based on *6* complaints, but they were addressed, apparently.


I think the worst thing a service provider of any kind can do is ignore customers' complaints.

If you're in business for a long time, you're bound to piss somebody off -- no big deal. You can't please everybody ALL the time but you CAN make sure that people's complaints are addressed in a timely manner.


----------



## ranga55 (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone done business with him lately?


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

JSpira said:


> Sad to hear Motorwerks has an F. :yikes:


How did Motorwerks get an F ?!?!?!?!?!?

I used Irv at Motorwerks in Chicago and he was amazing. He was the easiest person to buy a car from. He has very good feedback on Bimmerfest.

Just search "purchase Experience through Irv Robinson"

Good luck

any ? about Irv send me a PM if you want!


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

IrvRobinson said:


> We're the largest dealer in the state for a reason....I don't know where the "F" came from,it might have only been fron one or two people that responded to that particular survey.I have been here for over 10 years and will be here until I decide to retire ( this won't be happening ) and if you read the comments from some of my customers ,both here and on E90,I think you can decide for yourself the level of service that I offer !
> 
> I know that the other board sponsors do the same, so you shouldn't make your decision solely based on price unless you don't need/want the expertise that we can provide.


Irv I hope you don't retire for a while because I have many years ahead of me to buy many more Bimmers.

Irv, You will be the only dealer I will buy my Bimmers from period!


----------



## mihink (Nov 21, 2005)

ranga55 said:


> Anyone done business with him lately?


+1. He is local too...great prices, don't know about customer service yet.
Anyone use his services recently??


----------



## SuperTerp (Dec 29, 2010)

mihink said:


> +1. He is local too...great prices, don't know about customer service yet.
> Anyone use his services recently??


I sent an email asking for quote(s) (not that I want or need ED, just a good price  ), but I haven't heard back ... Sigh I hate the Idea of waiting or a new model coming out... But that performance package 335 looks very sexy, But so do the 550 f10s  maybe get both? lol


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

SuperTerp said:


> I sent an email asking for quote(s) (not that I want or need ED, just a good price  ), *but I haven't heard back* ... Sigh I hate the Idea of waiting or a new model coming out... But that performance package 335 looks very sexy, But so do the 550 f10s  maybe get both? lol


David apparently has been busy with the Bimmerfest East since last week... I ordered a MY2012 M3 from him (ED pick up next month) and I also had issues with unanswered emails last week but he called me last Saturday and told me what's going on. Other than that he was answering my emails within a day since I started planning this ED 8 months ago.

So far his service in general has been great, he even put me in direct contact with several people in BMWNA that have been extremely helpful with my particular Individual order and ED pick up date. My sister and a co-worker bought cars from him recently, all seamless and at invoice plus $500 flat. :thumbup:


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

I have done 4 European Deliveries in a row and I am going for my fifth in October, so I have some knowledge about the whole process from pricing, ordering and re-delivery. I haven't bought from David Aviles but I have referred business to him since the dealers in South Florida are not willing to help anyone doing European Delivery at $XXX over dealer's invoice. My friends have been very happy with him and last year I had the pleasure to meet him in Miami. I can tell you that David Aviles is a straight shooter and he knows what it takes to make your purchase experience worth while and I don't think anyone can beat his deal. It doesn't matter which dealer you buy from what it matters is to have someone who knows how to get you the best value for your money. You can service your vehicle at any dealer but you won't get the knowledge and competitive pricing like you get from David. We should be thankful to David because he has brought most of the sponsors dealerships and CAs in this site to level and matching his pricing. That's why today we can get a fair price and the tools to leverage our deals from different dealers across the states. Let's give credit where credit is due.


----------



## petrojo (Oct 2, 2004)

I am dealing with David right now on a 1m ED in late October. I started in June and had several difficulties with my travel plans that required him to request specific dates, then cancel them and request others. In every case he was able to get me my first date choice, and was a pleasere to deal with-- very patient and understanding of my circumstances (work related). I agree he was hard to get hold of the past 10 days or so but he was busy with bimmerfest east. Thusfatr I can heartily recommend him; i will update as warranted throughout my experience. Bottom line-- my local dealers tried to tell me the 1m was sold out and unobtanium on Jun 15; david got me his last allocation. For that alone he is aces with me.


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

IrvRobinson said:


> We're the largest dealer in the state for a reason....I don't know where the "F" came from,it might have only been fron one or two people that responded to that particular survey.I have been here for over 10 years and will be here until I decide to retire ( this won't be happening ) and if you read the comments from some of my customers ,both here and on E90,I think you can decide for yourself the level of service that I offer !
> 
> I know that the other board sponsors do the same, so you shouldn't make your decision solely based on price unless you don't need/want the expertise that we can provide.


I used Irv for my ED an all I can say is he was AWESOME!!!!!!!:thumbup:

He is in Chicago and I'm in Buffalo and it was painless process!

Last September my Dad and I were in the area so we stopped by and I meet Irv for the first time. He was great he gave us a great tour and we even meet the owner of the dealership. He was a great man who is very driven towards pleasing his customers. We talked with him for 15-20 minutes about his business and he had some very interesting stories how he turned the business around! Irv even let us take out an M3 and it was amazing!!!

Irv, I hope that you don't ever retire. I would love to do another ED with you in the future!!!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

What dealership does David work for?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

rmorin49 said:


> What dealership does David work for?


Northwest BMW in MD


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hmm, should've checked with him on my last 2 purchases. I used BMW of Annapolis for one and Russel for the other.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Holy old thread batman!


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Irv is right.
Angry people complain happy folks are quiet.


----------



## SuperTerp (Dec 29, 2010)

petrojo said:


> I agree he was hard to get hold of the past 10 days or so but he was busy with bimmerfest east.


lol I'm at like 12 days :rofl: Oh well


----------



## psiquik23 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Currently Doing a ED with David for Sept 8th*

My Brother in law did a M3 ED with David last year and it was great. Smooth transaction.

This year I am doing an ED with David for early September. He was able to get the date that we wanted, and the process has been smooth, hassle free. No Bull Approach. I can really recommned David Aviles. :thumbup:


----------



## gsrthomas (Apr 26, 2004)

I was about to order through David Aviles but when I contacted him and asked him a few questions via email he was not that responsive. He told me to give him a call. So I emailed him again with the same question and he never answered it. During the day I am sometimes busy with work so email is better for me. Regardless. I am sure he is a good person to order from with all the great reviews about him.

I ended up ordering my M3 through Ryan Amico since he is more local and has good reviews also with ED. Ryan has been excellent. Did not even take a $2k deposit from me.

Picking up 9/27 at the Welt.


----------



## SuperTerp (Dec 29, 2010)

gsrthomas said:


> I was about to order through David Aviles but when I contacted him and asked him a few questions via email he was not that responsive. He told me to give him a call. So I emailed him again with the same question and he never answered it. During the day I am sometimes busy with work so email is better for me.


Yeah lol :rofl: I'm almost at a month with 1 email response its cool though, I can find plenty of people to take my 60-100k


----------

